# Aqueon betta falls tank



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I saw this tank today at our good lfs http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/betta-falls-aquarium-kit.htm while the individual tank size is a bit on the small size I would guess maybe 1/2 gal per chamber and 1/2 in the sump/filter system, if this was a bit bigger it would be a nice tank, the sides are frosted so the fish cant see eachother, I would try it if I kept regular sized bettas but will not work for giants, but if you are a betta nut and do not have much room and want 3 of them it would work as long as you kept up on water changes.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Stone said:


> I saw this tank today at our good lfs http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/betta-falls-aquarium-kit.htm while the individual tank size is a bit on the small size I would guess maybe 1/2 gal per chamber and 1/2 in the sump/filter system, if this was a bit bigger it would be a nice tank, the sides are frosted so the fish cant see eachother, I would try it if I kept regular sized bettas but will not work for giants, but if you are a betta nut and do not have much room and want 3 of them it would work as long as you kept up on water changes.


IMO, the biggest knock against this thing isn't even the size for each fish. How would you heat it? Those would be some cramped, cold, miserable bettas.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

kevinap2 said:


> IMO, the biggest knock against this thing isn't even the size for each fish. How would you heat it? Those would be some cramped, cold, miserable bettas.


I believe we figured out in another thread that a small heater would fit in the filter compartment, if you replace the cartridge with a small filter sponge. 

I like this tank. I got to see one in my LFS a few days ago. They had about 10 of them stacked next to the bettas. (Unrelated side note: My LFS has MUSTARD GAS bettas and red/purple marble butterfly bettas. I want one. ) They're definitely too small for a fully-grown betta, but they make nice planted tanks. The LFS had one set up with anubias and some semi-aquatic plants. It looked nice.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Saw reviews on this tank a few weeks ago. Biggest problem, the Betta's can escape into the next tank through the spouts or water falls. 
There were a few other quirks about it too.
Someone mentioned how there's ended up in the tank below it.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

It is a really cool idea, but I'd never stick a betta in half a gallon. To be honest I wouldn't put a betta in anything under a 3 gallon. I try to give each betta at least 5 gallons.  And while that tank looks really cool, it just has too many quirks for me to deal with xD I'll stick to the plain old rectagular beauties.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah you can use a small heater to heat it, I was looking at it and saw where it could be possible for betta to get out of their area, but I believe it would most likely occur if you did not put the lid on right/perfectly and had a betta thats on the smaller side, I like the idea of one tank one heater 3 bettas, but like I said I mostly keep giants and it just would not do for them, if they made it so each section held 3/4 to 1 gallon of space I would do regular sized betta with no second thoughts on it (many breeders keep bettas in way smaller tanks than a gallon, but they also do the required water changes) I think with a few tweaks in design this would be a pretty nice tank, its the first real tank that is trying to do soemthing for betta owners that have more than one without being those horrible 1/2 gal split tanks and the even worse betta cubes and so on, the other reason this tank would not work for me is I am no sure there would be enough room for live plants and fish, maybe an awesome out of the ordinary shrimp tank


----------

